# Hocking Hills Bridle Trails??



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

*Hocking Hills is great!*

I have ridden at Hocking at least once a year since I was 9 years old! It is a wonderful place to ride and camp, with absolutely beautiful scenery. It is definitely one of the most beautiful places I have ever been riding. There are hours of trails to ride, and you can choose to either stay on the main trails, which are a bit wider and easier, or you can go off onto side trails, which are more challenging but take you back into caves and box canyons. We usually stay in the primitive horse camp (the State Park horse camp), which is what I like best. However, there are no electric hookups, and the water supplied is for horses only. There are also no showers. There are some other campgrounds in the area that you can pay for, though, which have electric hookups and such. One of these is the Ponderosa I think, if you wanted to check into it further. If you have any other questions, just let me know!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, I'm suprised anyone commented on this. Thanks for the info!! I'm really excited. I've never done anything like that before. I've only gone on trails for a few hours but never for like a few days. I'll think of more questions and such. Thanks again darlin'

Nikki


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Hocking hills is a great place to ride! Be prepared for lots of hills (hence the name:lol and mountain bike, it's beginning to get popular with the biking crowd. 

If I remember correctly there's also a very popular cave that several riders can fit inside of. 

You'll have a great time!


----------



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

No problem, I hope you have fun! Camping and riding is such a blast, and Hocking is a great place to explore. Yes, the cave that riders can fit into is called 21 horse cave, and is very amazing! Last I heard they were thinking about closing it off because people were tearing up the trail, but if they haven't closed it down it is definitely a site you want to see (you may be able to walk up to it still though)


----------

